# Scoring Synths by Audio Ollie Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 28, 2018)

Scoring Synths by Audio Ollie Review
Source: https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/03/28/scoring-synths-by-audio-ollie-review/

*Scoring Synths by Audio Ollie Review*
Audio Ollie’s Scoring Synths is unique, and it stands out in the market where many synth based products are offered. Besides the synth used two of the most significant sound defining factors are where you perform and record a hardware synth and the recording setup.







When it comes to recording, it does start with a defining microphone, many different microphone positions and because they are different special effects, all go into a preamp and then onwards to a console and the device (or tape) that is used to record the performance.








The synths have been captured in Studio A – Ocean Way Nashville Recording Studios where the producer did have access to their equipment and the vintage hardware (http://www.oceanwaynashville.com/ocean-way-mic-list-100417/ (Mics), Effects, Mic Preamps, Dynamics Processors, Equalizers) in the studio. Audio Ollie did send a review copy with no strings attached.



Full review can be found here:
*Scoring Synths by Audio Ollie Review*

*https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/03/28/scoring-synths-by-audio-ollie-review/*


----------

